# Quick question on a HSS1332



## h0ckypuck (Oct 30, 2017)

I bought a new HSS1332 last year and only put 6 hours on it.. had no issues and worked great. I was going through the maintenance items today and pulled the "air box" and it had no filter. Looking at the manual it makes not mention of one.. just wanted to be sure that these things do not need an air filter. It seems odd but wanted to be sure.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

NO, 

the bloody things have no air filter and I have never liked the fact that snow season engines for snow mules do not have them. 

What ever you do be careful about running it where there is a lot of dust and loose debris like leaves and shattered leaves. 

It would be even better if honda had the ambition to install thier inlet combustion air cyclone pre cleaner with its dust cup on these things to reduce the chance of ingesting something while moving the snow blowers around. 

Combustion air inlet pre cleaners with dust collection cups are used on many engines the year round so that is not an issue in any case and they do work very well and NO they do not ice up either.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

99% of snowblowers don’t have air filters including Honda units. It is normal for it not to have a filter.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Leon has it right. Snowblowers don't use air filters. I believe we all were shocked the first time we realized it.


Frozen air filters wouldn't allow air to pass, I guess. I don't know. Theory is that in snowy environs there is no need to filter dust and debris.


They've been running for years like this, so I guess they're correct.


Cheers. One less thing on upkeep list.


----------



## panzer (Mar 25, 2018)

Since I don't have mine yet I am unsure if this trick is possible. There is a product called FrogzSkin and we use it on our snowmobiles on all the air intakes. If it is possible I will be installing this on my HSS1332ATD to keep out most everything but dust. Very cool stuff and stays pliable even at 30 below. 



Frogzskin, Snowmobile Vent Protection


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you can probably change the oil after 6 hours on a new machine.


give u somting todo


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*intake combustion air*



panzer said:


> Since I don't have mine yet I am unsure if this trick is possible. There is a product called FrogzSkin and we use it on our snowmobiles on all the air intakes. If it is possible I will be installing this on my HSS1332ATD to keep out most everything but dust. Very cool stuff and stays pliable even at 30 below.
> 
> Frogzskin, Snowmobile Vent Protection


=======================================================================


Nope, nope, nope,


If your going to to do anything, install a standard air filter and the air filter cyclone kit OR just the cyclone pre cleaner with a long intake air flange adapter and a pipe nipple.

The paper air filter will not freeze up with the dust cup combustion air pre cleaner installed.


The screen filter will not work as the heat generated by the engine will destroy a product like that. We never had an air intake freeze up using oil bath air cleaners and dust collection cup cyclone pre cleaners on our air cooled Duetz diesel engines. 

You may want to install a new muffler and exhaust extension for your engine. We have talked about it here quite a bit and one of the members provided a link to a set up that had a vertical muffler and exhaust pipe extension to keep the fumes above and away from the operator.

My past experience with Honda engines caused me to purchase and install a catalytic converter on the honda GX340 engine I had on my firewood processor as it made me sick from the fumes and it made no difference if I rotated the exhaust baffle forward either. 

Replacing the fuel jets with a larger jets may mitigate all that after you get it home too.
I still do not like engines without air filtration protection.


----------



## panzer (Mar 25, 2018)

leonz said:


> =======================================================================
> 
> 
> Nope, nope, nope,
> ...


Yes yes yes I will be using this product. The product is used to cover all vents including exhaust vents that are a few inches away from mufflers and expansion chambers on snowmobiles. I am quite certain if I apply it to the "cool sides" I will be fine. If not I will be buying a new air filter cover and saying it did not work. Between growing up on a farm and just about twenty years of pulling wrenches on everything that does not fly. I will come up with a solution far better then a soggy paper element.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

They don't get soggy by the way. 
I ran my GX340 engine in snow storms and rain storms and it never sucked in any rain or snow nor did it freeze.


----------



## luce (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello,
I think your looking for a solution without a problem. Considering the pages of ruined engines from dirt ingestion (none) your making this something its not. Apply your brain to better things, this is a non issue..


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> you can probably change the oil after 6 hours on a new machine.
> 
> give u somting todo


The break-in instructions call for 20 hours, and I would recommend a minimum of 12 hours, unless you don't want your engine to be its best... If you replace the break-in oil too early, the process will not complete.

From a mechanic: "If you fail to follow this procedure [the full break-in period], the piston rings may never seat."

Great article on engine break-in: New Engine Break-in Procedure


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> The break-in instructions call for 20 hours, and I would recommend a minimum of 12 hours, unless you don't want your engine to be its best... If you replace the break-in oil too early, the process will not complete.
> 
> From a mechanic: "If you fail to follow this procedure [the full break-in period], the piston rings may never seat."
> 
> Great article on engine break-in: New Engine Break-in Procedure


great point! that's what i like about this place......always learning something new.

when i rebuilt my Harley I was told to change the oil after 50 miles then 200 miles then 500 miles. afterwards went on a cross country trip of over 15,000 miles and change the oil like clockwork . never a problem and this was an OLD harley. a 1977 AMF model . ya it leaked a little.


----------

